# Should I add a front sway bar? (help)



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Alright, I have a stock suspensioned B14 with relatively new gr2 shock/struts and yoko es100 tires. Now, B14s didn't come with front sway bars(except for the 200sx se and se-r). I can't afford a coilover suspension and just springs are out of the question. I've been autocrossing for a season and want to start doing HPDEs soon. Anyways, would a front sway bar improve the car's handling(reduce understeer and bodyroll)? While a rear sway bar definately reduces understeer, will it still be helpful if the car doesn't have a front sway bar?


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

A front swaybar will definetly get rid of bodyroll i recommend it


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

A front sway bar will increase understeer. How does your car handle now (oversteer/understeer)?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Right now(with no bar) there's heavy understeer at the limit. I can induce a little rotation with left-foot braking, but I don't like having to resort to it(even though I do).


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

So no one has any experience only adding a front sway bar to a non-sway bar equipped B14? ...no one has also driven a b14 with only a rear bar and none in front?


----------

